# 50 matches in 1 hour in brasil



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

Locationpill is real. I achieved close to the same amount in Poland last year and actually went as its close to me.


----------



## Chadpreet2.0 (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Locationpill is real. I achieved close to the same amount in Poland last year and actually went as its close to me.


BROOO LOCATIONMAXXING IS THE EASIEST FORM OF GIGACHADMXXING.
Can't agree anymore with this


----------



## Shekelcel (Jan 25, 2020)

All girls looks low class af


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

Shekelcel said:


> All girls looks low class af



I'd still bang the majority of them


----------



## Chadpreet2.0 (Jan 25, 2020)

Shekelcel said:


> All girls looks low class af


South American girls seem to have really curvy bodies that I'd just absolutely destroy ngl


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jan 25, 2020)

They look like the dogshit on my shoes


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 25, 2020)

Whats ur psl


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Whats ur psl



i don't know but I'm slightly above average where I live in western Europe.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 25, 2020)

just be 34cm taller than average


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> i don't know but I'm slightly above average where I live in western Europe.


And you are legit 6'8?


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> And you are legit 6'8?



yes 204cm


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> yes 204cm



Lmao you could be a subhuman in your face and still be above average then. What a troll


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> Lmao you could be a subhuman in your face and still be above average then. What a troll



Lol yeah but my face isn't subhuman, just average.


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Lol yeah but my face isn't subhuman, just average.



You better have a small dick if u are 6'8 and average in face


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> You better have a small dick if u are 6'8 and average in face



average too, sadly


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> average too, sadly


You a 6 incher?


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 25, 2020)

Well this is a shit thread.

OP is a tallfag


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> You a 6 incher?



6.5. why so concerned about this?


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> 6.5. why so concerned about this?



Lol fuck this gay earth.


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

just hit 100


----------



## Chadpreet2.0 (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> just hit 100


Did you mention your height, or did you post pics showing you heightmogging others?


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

Chadpreet2.0 said:


> Did you mention your height, or did you post pics showing you heightmogging others?



both


----------



## reptiles (Jan 25, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Well this is a shit thread.
> 
> OP is a tallfag




Tall fag know means 6 foot 5 plus


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 25, 2020)

Yeah Brazil is easy af for jbw

Got great results there


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> Yeah Brazil is easy af for jbw
> 
> Got great results there



I'm not white


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> I'm not white


Ok


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> I achieved close to the same amount in Poland last year


i had like 5 matches in Poland. Nice


----------



## Chadpreet2.0 (Jan 25, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> i had like 5 matches in Poland. Nice


Just look unique theory


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 25, 2020)

Chadpreet2.0 said:


> Just look unique theory


What you mean?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 25, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> i had like 5 matches in Poland. Nice


You should use your jbw coupon bro


----------



## Chadpreet2.0 (Jan 25, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> What you mean?


I think I saw your photos before I joined, you look very stereotypically European. I think that was you anyway.

Try a country where whites aren't the predominant race


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 25, 2020)

Chadpreet2.0 said:


> I think I saw your photos before I joined, you look very stereotypically European. I think that was you anyway.
> 
> Try a country where whites aren't the predominant race


I want only white foids


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

i could pass for a Brazilian, i still think phenotype attracts phenotype.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> You should use your jbw coupon bro


it wont work on white foids


----------



## .👽. (Jan 25, 2020)

Show pic or die


----------



## Kinko (Jan 25, 2020)

U match those ugly fat girls, u Happy now?


----------



## .👽. (Jan 25, 2020)

Kinko said:


> U match those ugly fat girls, u Happy now?


Its good dopamine boost


----------



## Kinko (Jan 25, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Its good dopamine boost


Change location in Italy,ull see Ur dopamine boost with 0 match


----------



## .👽. (Jan 25, 2020)

Wish i had 10 Matches in my life lmao 🤣


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

just hit almost 200 likes and not even 12 hours have passed since account creation.

granted many are ugly but also many good looking


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> I'm not white


What are you?


----------



## .👽. (Jan 25, 2020)

Can u show your first tinder pic. Or die


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> What are you?



mixed heritage


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> mixed heritage


Yea but which 2 races


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 25, 2020)

OP is getting so disgustingly halo'd by height I dont even need to soee his face. Ethnic that's 6'8, at that point ethnic doesnt even matter. So lame


----------



## .👽. (Jan 25, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> OP is getting so disgustingly halo'd by height I dont even need to soee his face. Ethnic that's 6'8, at that point ethnic doesnt even matter. So lame


Not on tinder


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> OP is getting so disgustingly halo'd by height I dont even need to soee his face. Ethnic that's 6'8, at that point ethnic doesnt even matter. So lame



it matters because here in Holland i barely get 10 matches a day


----------



## fakemeta. (Jan 25, 2020)

@6ft1 @6ft8InTheNetherlands


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> it matters because here in Holland i barely get 10 matches a day



barely 10 a day JFL. You are ethnic and complain about barely getting 10 a day in a first world country. Seriously rope. I am ethnic in Sweden and I can get 2 or 3 a day at best from moms that are in mid to late 30s and you have the audacity to complain about barely getting 10.


----------



## Selfahate (Jan 25, 2020)

They are slim decent looking and fuckable
But what I want is some teen foids


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

honkhonkpatna said:


> barely 10 a day JFL. You are ethnic and complain about barely getting 10 a day in a first world country. Seriously rope. I am ethnic in Sweden and I can get 2 or 3 a day at best from moms that are in mid to late 30s and you have the audacity to complain about barely getting 10.



lol....


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 25, 2020)

fakemeta. said:


> @6ft1 @6ft8InTheNetherlands
> 
> View attachment 243344


what do you mean lol?


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> lol....



You got photos on here? Wanna psl rate


----------



## fakemeta. (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft1 said:


> what do you mean lol?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 25, 2020)

fakemeta. said:


> View attachment 243355


6ft?

What lol


----------



## Vermilioncore (Jan 25, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> They look like the dogshit on my shoes


----------



## fakemeta. (Jan 25, 2020)

@6ft1

forget it.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 25, 2020)

fakemeta. said:


> @6ft1
> 
> forget it.


fine.

maybe that we both have 6ft in our name jfl?


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Locationpill is real. I achieved close to the same amount in Poland last year and actually went as its close to me.


most western incels are locationcels


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 25, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Not on tinder


----------



## .👽. (Jan 25, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


>



No one likes u cuz your height dude


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

update. 

i matched about 100 out of the 200 who I find hot. 

many of them are messaging me first. 

i suggest anyone who has trouble getting laid in their country to go somewhere else where their smv is higher as being a locationcel is a real phenomenon


----------



## .👽. (Jan 25, 2020)

Imagine traveling to another country for pussy. Max level incel


----------



## FrothySolutions (Jan 25, 2020)

50 matches in an hour is exceptional. Near "heterosexual female" levels. Most straight men don't see numbers like this on Tinder. What do you look like?


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> I'm not white


When coping is too strong.
I bet neither you're White or super light skin to archive that results. Being white in Brazil is pure Halo especially in the region you are, except on the Sul state.


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

Rasputin said:


> When coping is too strong.
> I bet neither you're White or super light skin to archive that results. Being white in Brazil is pure Halo especially in the region you are, except on the Sul state.



i have read your post 5x and I still don't understand the first part.


FrothySolutions said:


> 50 matches in an hour is exceptional. Near "heterosexual female" levels. Most straight men don't see numbers like this on Tinder. What do you look like?



my face is nothing special


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 25, 2020)

[/QUOTE]

That video is suiefuel for the Asians lol


----------



## .👽. (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> i have read your post 5x and I still don't understand the first part.
> 
> 
> my face is nothing special


Dont lie


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> i have read your post 5x and I still don't understand the first part.
> 
> 
> my face is nothing special


I said that you are probably White or Light Skin. Being white on Brazil is sexy for girls.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jan 25, 2020)

these girls are not the top tier girls in brazil, interesting, thought a big average european guy would match the top girls.
given the ones u post in pics dont contain the high tier girls, I suppose u didnt get top girls.

anyway, what are your pics ??

given what u said, I'm pretty sure u're big advantage is being a gringo(they think u have money and is something different) and being tall.

would love that on this tinder thread the OP post the pics in their tinder account, u can use paint to hide ur face.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> average too, sadly


Same
6’9” with a 6.5”x5”

i figured out how to get up to 8x5.5 though


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 25, 2020)

I get matches very easily in Poland and my matches are at least slim Beckys who are responsive and open to meetups. Meanwhile I struggle with getting enough matches in Germany and most of my matches are hideous. Fuck my location honestly.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 25, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> I get matches very easily in Poland and my matches are at least slim Beckys who are responsive and open to meetups. Meanwhile I struggle with getting enough matches in Germany and most of my matches are hideous. Fuck my location honestly.


Yeah but moving to a country like Poland would be a negative IQ move life quality wise


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 25, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Yeah but moving to a country like Poland would be a negative IQ move life quality wise


Yep, been there several times because of my ex and she actually wanted me to move. But the life quality there is just ... shitty.


----------



## Michael (Jan 25, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


>



JFL
they all use professional photos and no one swipe them right, meanwhile I get 1000+ matches in a week using my shitty selfie
I'm from Poland, it's really easy there if you are at least 5 PSL


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 25, 2020)

Michael said:


> JFL
> they all use professional photos and no one swipe them right, meanwhile I get 1000+ matches in a week using my shitty selfie
> I'm from Poland, it's really easy there if you are at least 5 PSL


Are you Asian?


----------



## Patient A (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> 6.5. why so concerned about this?


Lol
Cock did not scale well


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 25, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> these girls are not the top tier girls in brazil, interesting, thought a big average european guy would match the top girls.
> given the ones u post in pics dont contain the high tier girls, I suppose u didnt get top girls.
> 
> anyway, what are your pics ??
> ...



i matched with a few top girls imo but obviously most weren't 8/10.

lots of 6s and 7s with good bodies sent me the first msg (see img). anyway it was a nice experiment and now I'm trying another country after brasil


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 25, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> it matters because here in Holland i barely get 10 matches a day


Barely? . You're a slayer and act like u not getting any the whole time lol


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jan 25, 2020)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> They look like the dogshit on my shoes


----------



## Esteban1997 (Jan 25, 2020)

Is this real life?


----------



## Kinko (Jan 26, 2020)

noped said:


> Where in italy? Challange accepted


Where u want,set Bologna where i am


----------



## Griffith (Jan 26, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> these girls are not the top tier girls in brazil, interesting, thought a big average european guy would match the top girls.
> given the ones u post in pics dont contain the high tier girls, I suppose u didnt get top girls.
> 
> anyway, what are your pics ??
> ...


Op is ethnic...


----------



## Kinko (Jan 26, 2020)

noped said:


> Its 3am in Losangeles, when I wake up tomorrow I'll try it.


Set Ur account and go to sleep,here 12am


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 26, 2020)

Just post your fucking pic bro


----------



## Patient A (Jan 26, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Locationpill is real. I achieved close to the same amount in Poland last year and actually went as its close to me.


Go on holiday to Brazil bro


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 26, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Op is ethnic...



you know what's funny? all my matches thought I was a Brazilian. they didn't assume that I'm from Europe or any "rich" nation. 



Captainugly said:


> Just post your fucking pic bro



i don't want to upload my photo on an "incel" website... never know what happens in the future 



Patient A said:


> Go on holiday to Brazil bro



language barrier is the issue. i already speak spanish quite well (no I'm not latino) but I'd have to learn PT first.


----------



## Notorious (Jan 26, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> just hit almost 200 likes and not even 12 hours have passed since account creation.
> 
> granted many are ugly but also many good looking



smash denise


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 26, 2020)

Notorious said:


> smash denise


Denise is not that hot

I dunno if my standards have just been warped or what, but I just know how hard girls fraud on tinder. Every single girl that OP matched with looks 1-2 points worse IRL, always remember that shit.


----------



## Griffith (Jan 26, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> you know what's funny? all my matches thought I was a Brazilian. they didn't assume that I'm from Europe or any "rich" nation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wat is je afkomst?


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 26, 2020)

noped said:


> This. When will they learn


They'll learn by going on lots of dates. I've been on 200 (ish) tinder dates in the UK - only around 10 of the women I met looked exactly the same or better IRL. The VAST majority looked 1 point worse, with some looking 3-4 points worse. Women are the masters of frauding and they do it with no shame whatsoever.

Clues a girl is frauding:
- She is very keen to meet and makes it very easy for you
- No IG linked
- Photos are mostly closeup and angled. Very few or none taken from a distance. This is the biggest clue. Unmatch straight away.


----------



## mikeock (Jan 26, 2020)

Shekelcel said:


> All girls looks low class af


Probably whores or scammers. White boy's gonna learn today


----------



## Notorious (Jan 26, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Denise is not that hot
> 
> I dunno if my standards have just been warped or what, but I just know how hard girls fraud on tinder. Every single girl that OP matched with looks 1-2 points worse IRL, always remember that shit.



Maybe not but she is the best among that bunch.
Edit: damn, her coloring looks shit now on a proper pc screen, looked fantastic on my phone.


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jan 26, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> i suggest anyone who has trouble getting laid in their country to go somewhere else where their smv is higher as being a locationcel is a real phenomenon


I will be going to sweden. Hopefully my mediterranean/spanish pheno is attractive there. I'll get heightmogged though.

Y'all complain about hypergamy but complain that only ugly women match with you? What? Fucking hypocrites, at least you get some


----------



## RemoveNormalfags (Jan 26, 2020)

Meanwhile I never got a single match


----------



## Lifemax (Jan 28, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> 6.5. why so concerned about this?


Dudeee, you should dickmax. You could easily get your dick up to 7 inches or more


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Jan 28, 2020)

Brazil is a shithole but the women are beautiful


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 28, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Wat is je afkomst?


Wait are you Dutch or just Google translatemaxxing?


----------



## Griffith (Jan 28, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Wait are you Dutch or just Google translatemaxxing?



Gewoon Nederlands boyo


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 28, 2020)

Griffith said:


> Gewoon Nederlands boyo


Dacht dat je een mof was


----------



## Griffith (Jan 28, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Dacht dat je een mof was


Zitten best wel wat Nederlanders hier lmao


----------



## Patient A (Jan 28, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> i don't want to upload my photo on an "incel" website... never know what happens in the future


JUST IMAGINE ANYBODY ACTUALLY CARING ABOUT YOU *JFL*


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 29, 2020)

Griffith said:


> *Zitten best wel wat Nederlanders hier lmao*





Gazzamogga said:


> Wait are you Dutch or just Google translatemaxxing?



in verhouding zijn er toch veel Nederlanders hier.


Lifemax said:


> Dudeee, you should dickmax. You could easily get your dick up to 7 inches or more



what method?


----------



## Usum (Jan 29, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> yes 204cm


Are you deformed a bit or plain normal in terms of proportions ?


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 29, 2020)

Usum said:


> Are you deformed a bit or plain normal in terms of proportions ?



I don't look that tall, if you know what I mean. so I guess i don't look deformed.


----------



## Usum (Jan 29, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Wish i had 10 Matches in my life lmao 🤣


Even my old ass had more with women from 20 to 39 and I was picky and not at my best at that time...
The most interested was 28 yo.
I got out quickly nonetheless.


----------

